# Bird numbers



## SprayNpray (Aug 25, 2020)

Went to some spots this morning to see bird numbers. I would put numbers at excellent. Everyone else seeing good numbers?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I hunted a spot on the youth hunt that I assumed wouldn’t have much for ducks. I was pleasantly surprised at the numbers I saw this early in the season


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

FB area is filling in fast.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Been checking our regular spots, if there is water, there are more than enough Pintails to go around. Been harder to find water.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

BRL1 said:


> Been checking our regular spots, if there is water, there are more than enough Pintails to go around. Been harder to find water.


I had this issue on the youth hunt, water was about 12 to 18 inches lower than last year on the youth hunt where we went. I wanted to ditch the boat and gave the kids the option of with or without the boat, and said most of the ducks were where we couldn't take the boat. They picked the boat. Lots of birds if you can get to them, an airboat would've been nice to have. Hopefully things have filled more since the youth hunt.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Along the turpin dike around 915am saturday AM, an airboat went out airboat channel, I stopped and threw the binoculars up, looking towards Antelope Island. Some of the biggest flocks I've ever seen, you could see black swarms miles away with the naked eye. Saw tons of mallards, teal, some spoonies, a few really nice drake pintails, lower gadwall numbers than I was used to, but it should be a great opener/opening week.


----------



## SprayNpray (Aug 25, 2020)

You will not see those birds this weekend. All the airboat scouting will cause them to relocate to different areas. I always scout the morning before the hunt for that reason.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

SprayNpray said:


> You will not see those birds this weekend. All the airboat scouting will cause them to relocate to different areas. I always scout the morning before the hunt for that reason.


:roll:

Where do these guys come from?


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

Just noticed it is going to be 80 degrees on the opener. Yikes.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

7summits said:


> Just noticed it is going to be 80 degrees on the opener. Yikes.


Wonder if that translates into all the new 2020 Covid Era dinstancers bombarding the marsh this year asking themselves "Is this heat and skeeters eating me alive really worth a smeachy duck?"


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

All I know is the skeeters were awful of the frisbee field today. A healthy amount of repellent will be required this weekend!


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

Very good teal numbers on the GSL! Was at FB sunday. Mosquitos were not bad in the marsh but bad in the grass. It was blowin 15-20 out of the north though. Would've been nice to have that wind for the opener!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Lets hope for a cool down. The horse flys are relentless!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry, 80F is not duck hunting weather. I was up high today, no bugs, 70F for an afternoon high, not another hunter in sight. Bird numbers weren't great, but my shooting was worse. The fire is still burning.


----------



## floridaduckwatcher (Sep 3, 2020)

Headin out for another look friday morning

Sure these temps are warm for you guys but these are January temps where I’m from haha


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think after opening morning things are going to get tough. Dry conditions, high temperatures and no wind.....Things could be interesting, or not.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

FM,
I think you meant to type ‘opening hour’.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

paddler said:


> Sorry, 80F is not duck hunting weather. I was up high today, no bugs, 70F for an afternoon high, not another hunter in sight. Bird numbers weren't great, but my shooting was worse. The fire is still burning.
> 
> View attachment 143911
> 
> ...


Please tell me you pounded that thing right in the tree! I love grouse, and if they are dumb enough to flush only to light in a tree 25 yards away, they deserve to be in my game bag &#128521;


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Went out to FB today to scout out a couple spots. Lots of birds around...gadwall a plenty. Funny how the birds are resting on that new pond to the west of Unit 1 right now. That won’t last once the shooting starts!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> Please tell me you pounded that thing right in the tree! I love grouse, and if they are dumb enough to flush only to light in a tree 25 yards away, they deserve to be in my game bag &#128521;


There's a "Princess Bride" quote for most situations in life. The appropriate one here would be when Vizzini was explaining to Fezzik how to fight Wesley. Fezzik said, "My way is not very sportsmanlike". So no, I didn't kill that grouse. I threw at least a half dozen sticks at it trying to get it to fly, coming very close to hitting it once, but it just crouched down. So I took its picture and walked away.

By the way, that Teal Pond is difficult to hunt. Pretty deep, no cover.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

paddler said:


> By the way, that Teal Pond is difficult to hunt. Pretty deep, no cover.


That may be the case, but that sure doesn't stop guys from trying. I don't think I've driven past it since it was made that there wasn't at least two groups set up on it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> Went out to FB today to scout out a couple spots. Lots of birds around...gadwall a plenty. Funny how the birds are resting on that new pond to the west of Unit 1 right now. That won't last once the shooting starts!


Teal Lake or J Dike is the name of that impoundment.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

gander311 said:


> That may be the case, but that sure doesn't stop guys from trying. I don't think I've driven past it since it was made that there wasn't at least two groups set up on it.


I hunted it once two years ago. Mostly wigeon overflying me to the west side. Lots of guys pass shooting from the dikes. I was hoping for GWT, didn't happen.


----------



## floridaduckwatcher (Sep 3, 2020)

Good numbers this morning... mosquitoes definitely outnumbering the ducks 1 million to 1 so it kinda felt like walking around the swamp back in Florida, minus the gators and crap


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Teal Lake or J Dike is the name of that impoundment.


i used to hunt this area a decade or so back. that was long after the big flood and before they improved the habitat. while i am glad the ducks can use more terrain, i sure miss catching a limit every opener on the flows others wouldn't or couldn't find. it was thick and nasty to get there but worth it.


----------

